# [SOLVED] problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router



## johnyiii (Apr 3, 2013)

hi all
I have two previous threads regarding my network set up that were helped with my awesome friends here on the forums.
They are here and and have information about my network
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/solved-buffalo-air-station-bridge-set-up-wg-693521.html
and
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...and-using-old-netgear-as-a-bridge-691818.html
I have another thread that ended up resolving itself.

Anyway,
got the xbox one the other day and it is working well except my NAT type is moderate. This is due to needing to port forward for the xbox one. 
Will post more about this issue after I meet the preposting requirements:


Who is your Internet Service Provider (ISP)? 
verizon fios

What type of Broadband connection are you using? 
fios

What is the exact Make and Model of your Modem, Router or Modem/Router 
actiontec m1424wr
asus rt-ac66r
netgear wndr3300

What is the Name of the Anti-Virus, Security or Firewall Software installed from the problematic computer -
the problem is the xbox one not the computers, but here is what is on my desktop and laptop
comodo antivirus and firewall
microsoft security essentials
other scanning software but not actively protecting

the set up is:
wired xbox one -->
asus rt-ac66r wired --->
actiontec 1424wr
(the netgear is not involved in the xbox setup directly)

So here is what I did today.
I went in and set my static IP on the xbox one using the portforwarding tutorial and looking at the IP range I was given initially when I could log into the router.
Currently it is set up as:
192.168.0.200
subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
gateway: 192.168.0.1
primary dns: 192.168.0.1
secondary dns: not set

Ok connection was fine.
Then I logged into my asus, whose login was 192.168.1.2
Following the portforwarding tutorial specific for xbox live while also adding the new ports for xbox one.
ports:
Which ports does Xbox Live Use
guide:
Port Forwarding the Asus RT-AC66U Router for Xbox Live 360

I forwarded the following ports as instructed to the IP 192.168.0.200 (static xbox one IP).

Two things happened:
1. I got booted from the asus management page and cannot get back in at 192.168.1.2. I can still log into the verizon and the verizon can see the asus at that IP
2. xbox one is still acting as if ports are not forwarded and NAT is still moderate.

Any ideas?
Did I mistakenly forward the http port so that I cannot log into the router now? 

thanks for the help.
of note: I run an HTPC now with tv over ethernet 
rebooted the routers (soft)
rebooted my htpc
rebooted the xbox

Any help would be awesome. I am sorry if I did something silly.
thanks
ps
if this is in the wrong spot please feel free to move it to the right one
thanks!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*

actiontec m1424wr - wan and lan ip?
asus rt-ac66r - wan and lan ip?
netgear wndr3300 - wan and lan ip?

which device is the xbox off of?


----------



## johnyiii (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*

hi!
actiontec IP:
192.168.1.1 - where i login - lan
wan disabled

asus:
lan IP was 192.168.1.2 (where I logged in on my browser)- still seen as this on the actiontec. 
I think it was 192.168.0.1 which is why I set the gateway. Sorry a little confused I guess
wan IP: I cannot log into it right now, not sure how can I check? Thought it was the same as the lan ip.
xbox is connecting to the asus wired.
asus connects to actiontec which connects via cable to FIOS land.


----------



## johnyiii (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*

ok I can log into the asus now at 192.168.0.1 now instead of the old IP
not sure what I did wrong.


----------



## johnyiii (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*

so asus
wan IP
192.168.1.2
lan IP
192.168.0.1


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*

Go to ipchicken.com . You will see your wan ip there. Is that the ip address on the wan interface of the Actiontec?
A router you control - first one from the internet connection - has to have a public ip for you to be able to port forward.


----------



## johnyiii (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*



Wand3r3r said:


> Go to ipchicken.com . You will see your wan ip there. Is that the ip address on the wan interface of the Actiontec?
> A router you control - first one from the internet connection - has to have a public ip for you to be able to port forward.


hi
yes the public IP on ipchicken is the same as the public ip in the actiontec verizon interface


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*

Great. So you forward in the Actiontec the ports you need to the static *wan* ip of the asus. In the asus you forward those same ports to the static ip of the xbox.


----------



## johnyiii (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*

thanks
so in other words I would do this:
log into actiontec

192.168.1.2 both ports mentioned above

log into asus
192.168.0.200 both ports mentioned above 

Will try it after the game thanks!


----------



## johnyiii (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*

wondering if the wan of the asus is not static. 

under wan internet connection on the asus it says
basic config
wan connection type automatic IP

Looks like I have to set it as static

it would be
static IP
IP:
192.168.0.1
subnet
255.255.255.0
gateway
192.168.1.1

is that correct?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*

Nope. You can't have a gateway not in the local subnet.

Since your Actiontec is at 192.168.1.1 for lan [Actiontec's dhcp server should be disabled if only the asus is connected to it]

This means the asus *wan* port should be
192.168.1.2
sm: 255.255.255.0
gw: 192.168.1.1

It's [asus] lan port is 192.168.0.1 which means you set the xbox to a static 192.168.0.20 ip address with 192.168.0.1 as gateway. I chose .20 since it is not in the dhcp scope of the asus as mentioned above


----------



## johnyiii (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*

ok I did something wrong 

after I set the static IP above with the settings above everything lost internet.
When I tried to access a page on my laptop (wireless connection) I got a "the IP address changed for your asus router to 192.168.1.1


----------



## johnyiii (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*



Wand3r3r said:


> Nope. You can't have a gateway not in the local subnet.
> 
> Since your Actiontec is at 192.168.1.1 for lan [Actiontec's dhcp server should be disabled if only the asus is connected to it]
> 
> ...



thanks will check that now


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*

When you set the wrong gateway you made is so the same subnet is on both wan and lan and that means no NAT which means no internet.


----------



## johnyiii (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*

thanks so much!
works well. I had already forwarded to the static IP of .200 so kept it and the NAT is open now.

thank you so much!

Now to fix my WMC remote for using my xbox for tv on the xbox one 

I appreciate the help. have a happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Great news! Glad you got it working. Happy Holidays!


----------



## johnyiii (Apr 3, 2013)

Wand3r3r said:


> Great news! Glad you got it working. Happy Holidays!


i may have spoke too soon. xbox one says nat is open ghosts the game does not, might this be a UPNP issue?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*

You would need to forward the ports the game uses.


----------



## johnyiii (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*



Wand3r3r said:


> You would need to forward the ports the game uses.


thanks
It appears that something is wrong on the activision/microsoft end. All the ports that xbox uses are forwarded. Alot of players have this exact problem. maybe there is a port the game uses that is not on the list of ports to forward?
I think we can mark this as solved again and I can post back to let you know what the fix was

thanks again!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*

CoD Ghost needs ports 5223, 3478-3479 and 3658 according to google.


----------



## johnyiii (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*



Wand3r3r said:


> CoD Ghost needs ports 5223, 3478-3479 and 3658 according to google.


for PC or xbox one? Mine is on the ONE
I can forward them either way I guess!


----------



## johnyiii (Apr 3, 2013)

this is what is listed for xbox ports and on the COD site

tcp 80
udp 88
udp 3074
tcp 3074
udp 53
tcp 53

udp 3544
udp 4500
udp 500

udp 1863
tcp 1863

udp 3330


If I have each of those ports set to both instead of just one if only listed as one (say udp) does not matter? I figure having both would be ok as long as one is open.
So I have:

both 80
both 88
both 3074
both 53
both 3544
both 4500
both 500
both 1863
both 3330

ps
would it be wise to have a 2nd dns server?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*

always good to have a local [in your general area] secondary dns server. 2nd means it might come in handy.

I never found any difference doing both tcp and udp at the same time. Problem is technically you have exposed an opening. But that's why you monitor and secure the perimeter. 

so add the ports I listed and see if it makes a difference. Not every thing you read on google is true  But here's hoping!


----------



## johnyiii (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*

thanks ported those this morning but will be off xbox all day. will test tomorrow or late tonight.
happy thanksgiving!


----------



## johnyiii (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*

hi
still open on xbox one and moderate on ghosts with all those ports forwarded. might using dmz work?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*

Using the dmz would be fine if the xbox was connected to the internet router and its the only thing connected to the dmz port. Otherwise anything connected to that port is raw/unprotected on the internet.


----------



## johnyiii (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*

discovered another possible port. 3075. still showing the same.

Can I set it up so just the xbox is on the dmz or would I need to do this:

xbox one in dmz of asus
asus in dmz of verizon router?

people who use dmz have the same issue but figured i would give it a go.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*

"xbox one in dmz of asus
asus in dmz of verizon router?"

Anything connected to the asus is in the dmz which is not something you want to do.

xbox should be connected to the Verizon router. Test the dmz from there first.


----------



## johnyiii (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*



Wand3r3r said:


> "xbox one in dmz of asus
> asus in dmz of verizon router?"
> 
> Anything connected to the asus is in the dmz which is not something you want to do.
> ...



I think the verizon router is set up as a bridge, can it have the xbox directly connected to it?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*

It is not setup as a bridge since it is doing NAT. Otherwise you would have your public ip on the asus.

What I am suggesting is set a port in the Verizon router to be dmz and connect your xbox there to see what the difference is.


----------



## johnyiii (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*



Wand3r3r said:


> It is not setup as a bridge since it is doing NAT. Otherwise you would have your public ip on the asus.
> 
> What I am suggesting is set a port in the Verizon router to be dmz and connect your xbox there to see what the difference is.


thanks will do, if the one ever can be a media extender will have to have it on the asus but likely i will not be playing ghosts then


----------



## johnyiii (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: problems port forwarding with xbox one / logging into asus router*

hi
sorry was out of town.
it looks like after the ghosts update this weekend they corrected the problem.
I am now open nat on ghosts and xbox one. Did not end up changing to use dmz
thank you again for your help!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Great! Glad you got it working.


----------

